# Iran's Stealth fighter



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 5, 2013)

So, so much wrong here.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 5, 2013)

Does Iran _REALLY_ think they're fooling anyone with their shenanigans? Space monkey? Stealth fighter? C'mon...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2013)

i imagine the chic's in our airforce are looking forward to an epic dogfight with that piece of engineering


----------



## goodal (Feb 5, 2013)

Why would they show accurate pics of their fighter? We don't actually believe this thing is real do we?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2013)

im sure its real plywood


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't see it.


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 5, 2013)

Pretty sure that's the hull of a canoe...

... which some people may recognize as the Whig Party rallying cry for the Harrison presidential campaign of 1840:

"Hull of A Canoe, and Tyler Too!"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tippecanoe_and_Tyler_Too

[edit: why is the DANGER sticker written in engrish?]


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 5, 2013)

Wolverine said:


> [edit: why is the DANGER sticker written in engrish?]




That's the decal that came with the kit.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 5, 2013)

when you have a press conference for a new plane, don't you usually show it flying?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 5, 2013)

I've been out of the fighter jet business for a while, but from memory of my F-16 days...most fly by wire jets have a joystick on the side with a single hand control not like the old center mechanical sticks between the legs...


----------



## Supe (Feb 5, 2013)

The good news is that it comes with Sirius XM.


----------



## cement (Feb 5, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > [edit: why is the DANGER sticker written in engrish?]
> ...


It's so we know to be scared


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 6, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> I've been out of the fighter jet business for a while, but from memory of my F-16 days...most fly by wire jets have a joystick on the side with a single hand control not like the old center mechanical sticks between the legs...




You noticed that, too, eh?

I liked the decals and random monitors on the IP, too. I think I see a bitchin' Blaupunkt stero there, too.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 6, 2013)

One more cockpit question, well two, isn't the aces II ejection seat dated and it's too far forward in the cockpit, you couldn't reach all the switches that run behind the pilot...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 7, 2013)

I was just a low level mechanized infantry grunt, but the few times we were able to see a F-22 (even fresh of the plant in Lockheed- Marietta), the cockpit controls were all covered up, no pictures allowed. Normally - the real military at least want to make you work for your espionage, not just post it on the internet.

Hell once when I was in the Nat. Guard a F-117 crashed in North Georgia and we were all sent to guard little pieces of just the plane all over the area... It was like, holy shit this must be important, there giving us real bullets!


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 7, 2013)

the bottom pic looks like a ejection simulator that Krak and I saw at the aviation museum we went to...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 8, 2013)

> “It looks like it might make a noise and vibrate if you put 20 cents in,” joked Andrew Davies of the Australian Strategic Policy Institute. “I can see (almost) how North Korea gets away with transparent nonsense due to isolation, but Iran has a population that’s much more switched on and connected, at least in the cities.




http://www.nypost.com/p/news/international/jad_that_not_gonna_fly_KDsQFz2eU4EdWOsiylHUwJ


----------



## Supe (Feb 8, 2013)

I love how if you hover over the photo, it's captioned as "FLOP GUN".


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 10, 2013)

I knew I had seen something that looked a lot like that plane somewhere before.






Looks like they took the plane from "Firefox" and gave it a little bit of an update.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 11, 2013)

jeb6294 said:


> I knew I had seen something that looked a lot like that plane somewhere before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying the Russians are part of this too?


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 11, 2013)

No, but to "fly" it, you need to think in Farsi.

(...and by "_*fly*_", I mean "insert a quarter and rotate around while it tilts back and forth".)


----------



## humner (Feb 11, 2013)

Looking at the inside of th cockpit, the top piece of electronic equipment looks like an old Realistic Radio I had years ago from Radio Shack. Was a damn good radio. If that is the case, it should get good reception where ever it is parked.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 11, 2013)

Soo does the Blaupunkt stereo come on when you insert the quarter and you're "flying"?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think you mean Star Fox, not Firefox.  Good game on N64 though.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 11, 2013)

man, if the Iranians have Star Fox on their side we are screwed...that barrel roll move kicks some butt!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 11, 2013)

Wolverine said:


> (...and by "_*fly*_", I mean "insert a quarter and rotate around while it tilts back and forth".)


Funny thing is when i sent the pic to our admin, she replied back, "So that's where all the kiddie rides that used to be in front of the Kmart went."


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 12, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> I think you mean Star Fox, not Firefox.  Good game on N64 though.




Nope, I went way back for that one. Clint Eastwood Movie from '82.

To shoot at anyone do you suppose they just have to point and make that "bew bew bew" sound?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2013)

it was a fairly bad ass movie, especially the ending with the Sub cover up


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 12, 2013)

yep. I liked Firefox, too. It was different role for Clint but he was still tough.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 12, 2013)

Firefox was a cool movie for it's time period...I was just a kid, but I thought it was awesome


----------



## rktman (Feb 12, 2013)

"Remember, you have to think Russian"


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 12, 2013)

rktman said:


> "Remember, you have to think Russian"


------------------------------------

Farsi, dammit.

_Think in Farsi._

_Think in Farsi._

_Think in Farsi._






"GO LEFT! Dammit, it's not going left!"


----------



## rktman (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Feb 13, 2013)

I was just a lowly paratrooper, but that thing looks tiny.

And my frame of reference are F-16 which I looked in the cockpit (pilot control station an airman corrected me) once and laughed about trying to fit inside and I am only 6'2".


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 13, 2013)

I worked on F-16's and I'm also 6'2"; although it was not built for someone of that height, we had pilot's that were my height and they had no issues...


----------



## MGX (Feb 13, 2013)

Was it Iran or N Korea that had the photoshopped missle array? I wonder why they didn't photoshop something more intimidating.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 14, 2013)

Well we're all up $hit creek now...Iran just unveiled the Dirka Dirka Baka Laka which translates to "Death from Below".


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 14, 2013)

MGX said:


> Was it Iran or N Korea that had the photoshopped missle array? I wonder why they didn't photoshop something more intimidating.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 14, 2013)

How do you know that's NOT a real airplane flying? I mean, did you see it on the radar?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Wolverine (Feb 14, 2013)

jeb6294 said:


> Well we're all up $hit creek now...Iran just unveiled the Dirka Dirka Baka Laka which translates to "Death from Below".



Also good for neutralizing hippies:


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 16, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> MGX said:
> 
> 
> > Was it Iran or N Korea that had the photoshopped missle array? I wonder why they didn't photoshop something more intimidating.


I think it's legit. They've got video of it taking off and everything.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks like they'll need smaller pilots.

And dig that canopy clarity!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 21, 2013)

Well I believe they have an adopt a jockey program at the Horse Track....


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 20, 2013)

The latest in from Iran:



> Iran has unveiled its latest indigenous unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV), a reconnaissance and combat drone dubbed Hamaseh. The drone was unveiled on Thursday during a ceremony attended by Iranian Defense Minister Brigadier General Ahmad Vahidi. “This drone has been built by defense industry experts and is simultaneously capable of surveillance, reconnaissance and missile and rocket attacks,” Vahidi said on the sidelines of the ceremony. “This aircraft with its stealth quality can avoid detection by the enemy,” he added.


http://www.presstv.ir/detail/2013/05/09/302684/iran-unveils-stealth-recce-combat-drone/

Is that some sort of foot massager underneath?


----------



## Master slacker (May 20, 2013)

Looks like a salad spinner


----------



## Judowolf PE (May 20, 2013)

Are those taped on 20mm rounds?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 20, 2013)

^Look like taped on 155s.

Dig that front landing gear. It looks like it came of the AV shelf that held the old film projectors from elementary school.


----------



## Master slacker (May 20, 2013)

> Gorky
> May 10, 2013 12:45 PM
> This mighty drone looks far superior to the small toys the Zionist have pathetically built out of mettle scraps










> Mazen
> May 10, 2013 12:26 PM
> Nice one... The next step now is to have these flying over Israel and US bases that are scattered like insects in the Middle East. Iran has more right to use drones in the area than the US and if the US and Israel can illegally fly over Iran to spy on them, so be it. Iran has EVERY RIGHT TO FLY OVER THE US BASES AND ISRAHELL.




And the cream of the crop:



> WARTORN
> May 10, 2013 5:25 PM
> This is a nice looking combat UAV at per with anything the americans british or French can build. I am sure(as should be the case), the drone has other hidden capabilities. This kinds of defense equipment frighten the degenerate powers and likely to turn Netanyahu [mad]. The Americans are aware of this and would not like to cross paths with the Persians, unlike the reckless Zionist encampment in Palestine.


----------



## Supe (May 20, 2013)

If I hit it with a broomstick, will candy fall out?

In all seriousness, I see they really took the stealth approach with their paint scheme.


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 20, 2013)

The front wheel looks like something off a shopping cart at walmart...

the one that wiggles as you push it down the aisle. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Road Guy (May 22, 2013)

They haven't posted any of my comments


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 22, 2013)

^^^ You sure you didn't accidentally delete them?


----------



## Road Guy (May 22, 2013)

No


----------



## Master slacker (May 22, 2013)

Tell 'em your the admin of EB.com. Street cred, yo!


----------



## Judowolf PE (May 22, 2013)

^that's right homey!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 22, 2013)

Maybe if you offered an eb.com sticker to put on it...


----------



## Wolverine (May 22, 2013)

Then it would be too imbalanced and weighted down to take off.


----------



## Master slacker (May 22, 2013)

Well, I'm sure the sticker would show up on radar... so that's a no go.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 23, 2013)

The pod on the bottom looks like an off the shelf Furuno radar like you would find on any party boat or lobster boat. Even the same color.


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 23, 2013)

^^ they must have used white out on the letters...


----------



## Phantom PE (Jun 8, 2013)

^^They just turned it so it faced the other way.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 13, 2013)

Nah, white out is "High Tech"!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 11, 2013)

http://www.boeing.com/Features/2012/10/bds_champ_10_22_12.html


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh, yea! An EMP device! I can't see that going wrong!


----------

